# Schwinn Paramount Series 8



## SHBike (Jun 7, 2009)

This is my first post. A few months ago, I decided to get back into cycling. I've been lurking on this forum to get ideas. I was thinking about getting a Neuvation bike or even a Motobecane or Kestrel from BD. But, today, I was perusing the Performance Bike site and came across the Schwinn Paramount. It's full CF frame and fork with full Ultegra SL (even the brakes). Actually the RD is DuraAce.

I guess Performance normally sells it for $1900 which seems a decent price. Today, however, they had it for $1500! Plus, I joined their "club" and received 150 points. 

It should arrive next week and once it's been built, I go in to have fitted.

I can't wait to get out on the road.

Here's a link to the Bike on the Performance site.

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1072959_-1_23000_20000_23003


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

That is a great deal! The ultegra SL groupo by it self sells for about $800+
I don't really know any thing about the frame? It is a sharp looking bike.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Good show! I'm a long time Schwinn Paramount rider and have been thinking about giving carbon fiber a go. The Ultegra model is the way to go. Way cheaper than the Dura Ace model. Hope you like it. 

Can't wait for a ride report.


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

I saw that bike on the Performance front page, and spent a while looking for it in their road bike list. Very good-looking frame!


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

With the Series 8 and Series 9 CF Paramounts, and the Waterford built 70th anniversary Paramount in Reynolds 953, Schwinn is marketing some seriously nice hardware.

I just wish they'd quit marketing the crap they sell at Wal-Mart. While it probably subsidizes the high end line-up, the price is a tarnished image.


----------



## SHBike (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm pretty psyched about it. It seems like a terrific deal. I stopped by my local Performance Bike shop and they had the Series 9 (same frame, different components and color scheme). 

Now, I need to figure out what to do about pedals. Any recommendations? My main goal is easy out then easy in.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Scooper said:


> With the Series 8 and Series 9 CF Paramounts, and the Waterford built 70th anniversary Paramount in Reynolds 953, Schwinn is marketing some seriously nice hardware.
> 
> I just wish they'd quit marketing the crap they sell at Wal-Mart. While it probably subsidizes the high end line-up, the price is a tarnished image.


C'mon, dude, does that crap tarnish their image any more than the varsity did?

Schwinn has always had a split personality... quality bikes for the connoisseur, crap for the masses.

And the service you get at walmart isn't too much worse than a schwinn shoppe back in the day.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

When the Varsity was introduced, it wasn't heavier or otherwise inferior than similarly priced lugged imports by Raleigh and Peugeot, and was far more durable. The electro-forged Varsities and Continentals got U.S. adults riding bicycles again in the sixties and early seventies, and Schwinn's image didn't begin to suffer until the late seventies when the lighter (and more expensive) lugged frame bikes from Europe and Japan began to erode "boat anchor" Varsinental sales. Schwinn had such a huge investment in the electro-forged frame building tooling, and Chicago labor overhead was so expensive that importing lugged frame Le Tours and Travelers from Japan and then Taiwan was the only way to effectively compete.

Varsities and Continentals weren't "crap" when they were first introduced; they became crap when the Europeans and the Japanese with their lower labor costs combined with Schwinn's tooling investment made them crap compared to the European and Japanese imports.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

Scooper, that's a great history lesson.

To the op: you could not find a better bike anywhere near that price. That was an incredible deal.


----------



## Le Wrench (May 12, 2009)

SHBike said:


> Now, I need to figure out what to do about pedals. Any recommendations? My main goal is easy out then easy in.


Any pedal with adjustable spring tension will be allow you to have easy in and out.

Pedals like the Crank Brothers Eggbeaters do not allow tension adjustability.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

I tried out one of these a while back. It's an extremely nice bike if you're into the racing bike geometry/stiffness. As an FYI, the measurements on the Schwinn website were slighly off when I tried it out. I emailed them and I think they corrected it, though.

I'm not in great shape, so the geometry and general feel for me was pretty rough. I ended up getting a Cannondale Synapse, which is more my style and comfort level.

Another quick FYI - it comes with a 34/50 compact crankset. I emailed them and asked if it was standard or compact, and they said it was a standard 39/53. Not sure if they ever corrected it on their website.


----------



## LVB (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey SHBike!

I ordered the Paramount Series 8 during the sale and was just notified that it arrived at my Performance store. They will set it up and I'm picking it up tomorrow.

I considered buying one of the Peloton series bike a while back but I'm glad I waited. The carbon Paramounts share a similar geometry to the Pelotons, but hopefully, a better bike overall. I was told by a Schwinn dealer that the last Paramount bike marketed was in
1998. We are lucky we got hold of one of these at the insanely, ridiculous price of $1,500.00. That is just the cost of the commponents.

Happy riding.


----------



## SHBike (Jun 7, 2009)

LVB:

Congratulations!

I actually had a close call with my bike. I purchased (paid for) it on Saturday. Yesterday, I got a call from the local Performance store where I bought it and was told "we missed the boat." Apparently, the store didn't place my order until Monday and by then all of the bikes were gone. I assumed that just meant it would be on back order but was told that this was a "one time deal". :shocked: I was a bit upset at that point.

I called the corporate office and spoke to the VP for retail sales. He was very helpful and found a Paramount Series 8 for me in their Chapel Hill store. It's being sent down here today or tomorrow. I'm not sure when it'll arrive, but I pleased it worked out. 

So, it looks like I won't be riding mine this weekend. 

Please post pics and let us know about yours so I can live vicariously until mine arrives!


----------



## LVB (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm hoping the best for you. I'll give you an update and pics.

LVB


----------



## Mayday (Jan 22, 2004)

*Varsity got me started*



Scooper said:


> Varsities and Continentals weren't "crap" when they were first introduced; they became crap when the Europeans and the Japanese with their lower labor costs combined with Schwinn's tooling investment made them crap compared to the European and Japanese imports.


I loved the canary-yellow Varsity that was my first 10-speed back in my school days, and the used Continental that replaced it when it was stolen. About the time I got out of high school I bought a lighter European lugged bike, but those were the ones that got me started on a love of road biking that continues today.


----------



## Le Wrench (May 12, 2009)

It's good to see Schwinn making nice high end bikes again. 
I was looking at the Paramount while picking up tubes at Performance and thought it look impressive.


----------



## raybum (Jul 2, 2009)

*????*

I ordered one of the paramount series 8 on saturday, June 27, ($1500 !), got an order number and everything, and never received a confirmation email. called M, T, and W and they said they cannot find my order claiming they had problems with orders coming through...They told me to just wait... UGGGH ! Such a great deal and If I get hosed out of it, I'll be miffed...

Just today I sent Jim Thompson, the CEO of performance bikes an email (found him on Linked In) explaining my situation...we'll see if that works....

R


----------



## SHBike (Jun 7, 2009)

Yikes. Sounds kind of similar to my situation. In my case, the local store did not place the order on the "red phone" (?) on Saturday (when there were bikes in the warehouse) but rather waited to place it by email on Monday. By that time, the very limited numbers were gone.

I sure hope it works out for you.


----------



## SHBike (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm still waiting for the bike to arrive. It should be here sometime this week.

I went ahead and bought some stainless Speedplay Zero's off of eBay. I'm used to the two hole SPD kind of clips, so I hope it doesn't take too much time to get used to them. I figured a two-sided adjustable float pedal would be good.

What's interesting about the bike is the whole Shimano v. Sram thing. If you go to the US Schwinn site, the Paramounts they offer are built with SRAM components. If you go to the Schwinn cite for a foreign country, they have the Shimano version as well. Here's South Africa for example, http://www.schwinnbike.com/zaf/eng/Products/Road/Details/1272-S9PAR8I-Paramount-Series-8-(shimano). The only difference between this bike and the one I bought is that mine has the Dura-Ace RD.

When Performance had the bike on their site, they described it as a "Limited Edition U.S. Exclusive Shimano Ultegra SL build". That now makes more sense although I'm not sure why Schwinn wouldn't offer both.


----------



## raymond7204 (Sep 22, 2008)

I ordered the Fuji SL-1 from Performance in early May and it still hasn't arrived. I guess that model is in high demand.

Ray


----------



## SHBike (Jun 7, 2009)

raymond7204 said:


> I ordered the Fuji SL-1 from Performance in early May and it still hasn't arrived. I guess that model is in high demand.
> 
> Ray


I was actually looking at the Fuji SL-1 as a possible alternative if Performance couldn't come up with the Schwinn.


----------



## raymond7204 (Sep 22, 2008)

It's very hard to beat Performance's price on some of the bikes. I honestly believe that I got a deal on my Fuji SL-, even though it's been almost 2 months and it still hasn't arrived. 

I ordered it on a day that Performance was offering 20% off on all bikes. In the end, I paid just over $1800. The price of the bike has gone up since to $2899. 

Hopefully Performance can deliver on the bike sometime in the near future.

Ray


----------



## SHBike (Jun 7, 2009)

LVB:

So? Did you get the Paramount? How is it. I'm still waiting for mine. . . patiently.


----------



## LVB (Jul 2, 2009)

SHBike,

I did get the Paramount over the weekend but I've only ridden it around the neighborhood since I have not installed clipless pedals yet since I haven't decided which to use. It doesn't help that the weather in the Chicago area have not been all that great over the weekend holiday.

The Paramount Series 8 looks awesome!. I love the two-tone paint and the size SM fits me well and it's also light at around 17 lbs. The components are great, mostly Ultegra SL drive train and a DA rear derailleur. Do keep in mind that the bike comes with a 50/34 compact crank. The bar, stem, headset and seatpost (carbon) are FSAs. There are nice little touches like the FSA carbon spacers and a Paramount stem cap that I like. All in all, a great build at $1,500 (less points). 

The bike looks good with the white SSM Zorcolan saddle and white bar tape but I'm afraid it'll get dirty real quick. I'll try to be careful not to soil it up much.

FYI, when I went to the shop, the store manager told me to place a red phone order to get the order in right away. After I received my confirmation order, I checked to make sure I got the bike and was told I got one of the 3 smalls left in inventory.

Let me know how your's work out.


----------



## dhtucker4 (Jul 7, 2004)

The main difference between the Paramount Series 9 and the Series 8 is that the Series 9 has an integrated seatmast or seatpost and it's somewhat stiffer in places.


----------



## LVB (Jul 2, 2009)

*Paramount Series 8*

SHBike: A few more observation on the Paramount Series 8:

(1) The seat tube is the only round tube, the top and down tubes are squarish with the down tube being massive. The bottom bracket area is really beefed up.
(2) The brake and derailleur cables are internally routed. I like it because it gives the bike a clean look.
(3) I mentioned some carbon trim but forgot that the stem has a carbon face plate.
(4) I rode the bike for about 12 miles today but still using my sneakers. I like the ride and the bike feels easy to control. It must be the compact geometry. I mentioned earlier that the bike comes with a compact crank which I like since my other road bike has 52x39 crank.

The bike is great and a great deal too. I hope you get yours soon.


----------



## SHBike (Jun 7, 2009)

LVB:
Thanks for the update. I, too, hope mine gets here soon. I'm not actually sure why it isn't here already. But I'll continue to be patient.


----------



## SHBike (Jun 7, 2009)

My bike came in yesterday! I picked it up today. Had it fit and went out for a short ride. I like it a lot. Of course, this is my first road bike in about 25 years so I'm not in a good position to compare. 

They did weigh it at the shop. With cages and pedals (Speedplays) it came in at 18lbs. So imagine its about 17 lbs 5 oz without (size medium).


LVB: You're totally correct about the white saddle and tape. Looks great, but will get dirty. It is a very sharp looking bike with the internal cable routing.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

SHBike said:


> My bike came in yesterday! I picked it up today. Had it fit and went out for a short ride. I like it a lot. Of course, this is my first road bike in about 25 years so I'm not in a good position to compare.
> 
> They did weigh it at the shop. With cages and pedals (Speedplays) it came in at 18lbs. So imagine its about 17 lbs 5 oz without (size medium).
> 
> ...


Good to hear everything worked out.

Enjoy the Paramount!


----------



## j-dogg (Feb 19, 2009)

That looks like a sweet ride.

As mentioned before, Schwinn has always had a split-personality, high-end frames for the connoisseur of bicycles and low-quality crap for the masses.

While I love my 84 Ciocc to death, I have a special place for classic Schwinns. I have a mint 78' Traveler, 76 Superior which I'm in the midst of restoring, and a 74 fixed-gear Continental.

I also have an 05' Spoiler with custom 3-speed jockey shift. And a repro Stingray, and next to that an original 73 Stingray, the next restoration project.

It's nice to see even with all the crap they sell at Tard-Mart they can prove themselves time and time again by making bad-ass frames and the new Paramount is no exception, I want one now. I've always wanted a Paramount.

You're gonna love the Ultegra drivetrain, I run it on my Ciocc with a DA 7700 rear 9-speed cluster and it is flawless.


----------



## LVB (Jul 2, 2009)

*Schwinn*

I've owned a Fuji, a Raleigh and a Cannondale but never a Schwinn. It's nice to have the Paramount badge on your first one.


----------



## SHBike (Jun 7, 2009)

I went out with a group a riders for a nice 20 mile ride. I really enjoyed the Schwinn. The fit seems spot on.

My only complaint is that Performance Bike did not really adjust/trim my gears/shifters. I was having trouble shifting onto the large chainring and the chain was chattering a bit on certain gear combos. I'll take care of that before the next ride.


----------



## LVB (Jul 2, 2009)

SHBike,

I'm glad you got your bike. It would have been a shame if you missed out on this deal. It's good that you're enjoying your new ride.


----------



## cyclingbrian (Jul 3, 2009)

SHBike said:


> I went out with a group a riders for a nice 20 mile ride. I really enjoyed the Schwinn. The fit seems spot on.
> 
> My only complaint is that Performance Bike did not really adjust/trim my gears/shifters. I was having trouble shifting onto the large chainring and the chain was chattering a bit on certain gear combos. I'll take care of that before the next ride.


The bike is new. You need to get about 50 - 100 miles on it so that the cables stretch; however, it should be shifting well when leaving the shop. Just take the bike in and they will take care of it. OR if you feel inclined adjust the RD barrel but make sure it doesn't hop off the larges cog.

BTW, I got a Schwinn Peloton 08 last year and it's been a very good bike.

Have fun!


----------



## SHBike (Jun 7, 2009)

cyclingbrian:

Thanks for the info. I had also read the same thing (about new cables stretching). That makes sense. It wasn't smooth even right off the bat so I'll probably let them adjust it for now and then see how things go.

BTW: Does anybody with a Schwinn CF frame bike know where the serial number is? Neither I nor the folks at PB can seem to find it. It's not etched on the BB.


----------



## cyclingbrian (Jul 3, 2009)

Either on the underside of the bottom bracket or I remember seeing one by the chain stay/rear derailleur ???? I'll look later today.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

raymond7204 said:


> It's very hard to beat Performance's price on some of the bikes. I honestly believe that I got a deal on my Fuji SL-, even though it's been almost 2 months and it still hasn't arrived.
> 
> I ordered it on a day that Performance was offering 20% off on all bikes. In the end, I paid just over $1800. The price of the bike has gone up since to $2899.
> 
> ...


This will be worth your wait when it arrives. $1800 for that bike? Even the regular $2899 is a smokin deal considering the frame and fork are from a $7,000+ bicycle. Just the frame and fork sell for around $3,000 from Fuji.


----------



## SHBike (Jun 7, 2009)

After a couple of trips to Performance, they seem to have gotten my derailleurs squared away. They had to realign the rear and move up the front on the tube. While they were at it, they replaced the cable to the front derailluer. Everything is shifting pretty smoothly now. I took it out today on a 35 mile course with some long hills. I really appreciated having all of the gears available. I'm still getting some "creaking" when I accelerate or climb hard.


----------



## LVB (Jul 2, 2009)

SHBike,

Happy to hear that your shifting issues have been resolved. I just want to revisit the comment I made about the white saddle and bar tape. I was at the bike races the last 3 weekends and observed that about 50% of the pro bikes I've seen have a white saddle and bar tape. They actually look pretty good especially once you get that worn look to them.

Do you plan to change anything on your bike?

LVB


----------



## SHBike (Jun 7, 2009)

I've still got some adjusting to do on the shifting - while on the low chainring and in a low gear, it "skips". And I want to get rid of the creaking sound. I'm going on a family vacation, so I may drop it off at PB and give them one last change to get everything perfect.

If I change anything, I guess it would be the wheelset. Truthfully, I don't need to. The Mavics roll very well and are apparently sturdy as all get out. But, I'd like to see how the bike would feel with lighter wheels, tubes and tires. 

I really like the bike. As I wrote, this is my first bike in years so I don't have a good basis for comparison; but compared to the recent bikes I've ridden, it's light and stiff, but easy on the joints. I also feel like I can really fly on it. 

I also agree with you about the white tape and seat. It does get a little dirty but I think it looks great.


----------



## SHBike (Jun 7, 2009)

Quick update. Unfortunately, I didn't get to take the bike in before my vacation. I rode it again on Sunday (the day after I returned). The shifting problem was still there and, in fact, caused the chain to slip off when I donwshifted on a steep climb. Ughh!

I took it to a different different shop and their chief mechanic recommended that I take it back to PB because he could not identify a simple fix which would take care of the problem. So, back to PB it went on Sunday afternoon. The manager there immediately noticed the problem with the shifting. Unfortunately, they're having trouble figuring out what's wrong. 

At this point they're going to work on it a while longer and if they cannot fix the problem, they'll have Schwinn replace it.

I sure hope this works out. Except for the shifting and maybe the creak (which I think they've fixed - loose bolt on seat), I really like the bike. On my vacation, I rode my friend's Seven Axiom. It certainly shifted better than my bike, but I actually like the handling of the Paramount better. Both are quick and good climbers.

In the meantime, I think PB is going to lend me a bike so I can continue training for the MS 150 ride coming up in October.


----------



## ezmoney007 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Schwinn Parmount Series 8*

I would like to make my brothers and sisters of the paramount riding world aware of a few issues I have encountered in a year of owning mine, I would also like to add that I am a roadie but that the last few years have been riding the AZ dessert and have only put about 400 miles on my Paramount. 
My first few weeks of owing mine I too had shifting problems which were supposedly attributed to the internal cable routing, PB attempted fix, didn’t solve it, next attempt was to replace ultegra shifters with a free upgrade to new Dura Ace . Problem solved. 
Second problem developed about 30 miles into owing bike. I kept feeling a very distinctive vibration/creaking coming from bar, almost felt as though headset/stem loose. I took back to PB, they looked and a week later I was back on road…I then took back at around 150 miles for same issue….same result…about 2 months ago took in again..350 miles , PB mechanic said it was due to carbon stem spacers and microscopic dust that had accumulated and that this was a common problem with carbon spacers…(Ya right.. I have owned 4 oclv’s in the last 20 years and never heard that one) So took bike home and went for a longer ride up and then down the back of a 15% grade mountain.…(Disclaimer: bike has never been dropped, strictly babied) .. Same creaking and same vibration as before, I wiped down my bike and checked the headset and bar and then looked at brake and just above the brake where the fork enters the bottom of head tube there were spider web cracking in the paint.. I took bike to PB and had the Manager and head Mechanic take a look, they went so far as to pull the fork and used a light to see a crack from the bottom to the top of the inside of Head tube. Well a week has passed and PB has yet to call me, Ill give them until this Friday to see what will happens with bike.


----------

